# Lack of sore boobs - a theory!



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Right, so, I don't know if anyone else is like me, but during my last FET (BFN) and this one (I'm 6dp5dt today) I constantly looked for sore boobs - as it seemed like that was a really common symptom for pregnancy. I got all excited if I felt a twinge, and very despondent if I didn't!

Weeeeel, it occured to me today that this may be a red herring for those of us having medicated FET. I'm no scientist, but I DO know that sore boobs are caused by high progesterone levels. And that until the 8th week of pregnancy, this progesterone is produced by the corpeus luteum (the collapsed bit of the follicle where the egg pops out!), as the embryo causes HCG to be produced which signals to the corpeus luteum to keep pumping out progesterone. 

Soooo, in those of us having medicated FET - who have no corpeus luteum in play because we didn't ovulate - the only source of progesterone is the suppositories. And that's a regulated dose each day.

So, if your boobs don't hurt within the first few days of taking progesterone, by which point you will have a constant, high level of progesterone in the blood, then my theory is that they're unlikely to hurt when you get a BFP - as the dose is exactly the same.

If anyone is better at science than I, do chip in. Otherwise, I hope this is as reassuring for those of you having medicated FET and no symptoms, as it is for me! I hope this isn't a totally pointless ramblingxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

MrsHy- that makes total sense to me, but, im sticking my fingers in my ears as today @5dp5dt i have uber sore boobs....i had no pain with my last 2 cycles which resulted in 1x bfp & 1x bfn so the boob pain like u said cud mean Jack All but im clinging on to the hope that i may just get a bfp. 
Xx


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Lynz
Well theory or not I really hope you get a positive outcome! When will you test? x


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

My boobs didn't feel or look any different until about 7 or 8 weeks, certainly after my scan and I'm having twins. It was one of the things I was looking for and have thought about with every cycle. So you just never know!

Best luck to you both

Xxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed -congrats on twins x

MrsHy- we are testing on weds..will be 7dp5dt then x


----------



## skyelar (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for that post mrsHY, I have no sore boobs at all and have prodding and poking like mad! Really hope you get your bfp!


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on your twins Fingerscrossed! Lovely news. I see from your signature that things didn't work first or even second time for you and then you moved clinics (which I'm planning on doing next). Do you think they did something differently? Just desperately wanting something to look forward to (can you tell that ANY hope I might actually be pregnant this time is dwindling fast!) x


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

MrsHY thanks, very exciting! Yes we did 2 fresh and one frozen cycle before we moved. The drugs were the same at the new clinic but the level of care and attention to detail was a million miles away. It felt totally different and we wished we had moved sooner. It is a difficult decision to make though and it's easy to say on hindsight. 

Still keeping everything crossed for you 

Xx


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you so much Fingers Crossed, sadly it was a BFN for me but I'm already bouncing back and looking forward to some better care and attention at the new clinic xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I never got sore boobs 

Kay xxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

MrsHY! I'm so sorry for your BFN, it is so hard. Take some time to get your head around it all so that the move isn't too much of an emotional decision (I do realise how ridiculous that sounds!) as it is important to do your research and find wherever is best for you. 

Thinking of you

Xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

So sorry MrsHY. Out posts clases. O wouldn't hace posted If I'd realised. Never give up hope x

Kay xxx


----------

